# How Does HISTAME Get Rid of Food Intolerance/Allergy Discomforts?



## Jenhill (Jul 16, 2010)

[FONT=&quot]I've had experience mistaking food intolerance with food allergy before, and my friend recommended "Histame" capsules and it really helped me a lot. It relieved me of the headaches, and other symptoms that caused me too much discomfortHow is this Histame safe to intake? [/FONT]


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Do you mean anti-histamine tablets by any chance? Although I'm not to knowledgable on it, I know a guy who takes the anti variety when ever he eats wheat. Can't say I've heard of taking histamine before, although this could just be my ignorance on the whole topic shining through. :b


----------



## marc1962 (Sep 27, 2011)

I suffered from food allergies for 17 years with constant lip-swelling. Believe me I tried EVERYTHING. The problem gradually got worse lately and I gave up on allergists for an answer. I found HISTAME online and was impressed with the testimonials. Bought a bottle, works better than I ever dreamed. No hives, lip, eye swelling. I used to itch all the time, not anymore. Flaky skin on my face stopped as well - WOW!!!!!! For about 83¢ a day, I am a new man. No more anxiety about my swelling up like a golfball and missing work. I am totally impressed with this product!!!!!!!


----------



## beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

Histamine is the chemical (neuro-transmitter) your body produces when you're having an allergic reaction. Although there is always some histamine in your body, a mosquito bite (for example), causes your body to release more histamine in the area of the bite, making your skin red and itchy. In extreme cases, histamine levels in someone who is allergic to a bee sting or a particular food like strawberries can be elevated so high that it causes anaphylactic shock and possibly death. Adrenaline (Epinephrine) is the only chemical that can quickly eliminate histamine in a person. So called "antihistamines" like Benadryl only work to block some of your body's histamine receptors (relieving some histamine related symptoms), they do not remove histamine.

I would not suggest you take this "Histame" or whatever it is unless first instructed by your doctor.


----------

